

Ask HN: When the barista at Starbucks asks your name, what do you say? - markcrazyhorse

Just had a run in with a barista at the local Starbucks. When asked for my name so they can &#x27;personalise&#x27; my coffee and make me happy! I replied with: George Clooney. She didn&#x27;t even batter an eyelid and just wrote George on my cup.<p>Do you think they get this a lot?
What names have you, if any - made up?
======
klunger
Real first name! I was a Starbucks barista back in college. This is very
useful for keeping orders straight when it is busy. If 20 people are in line
and the baristas are running around trying to make the drinks, and 7 of those
people ordered a grande latte, that are all slightly different... you want
people to get the specific drink they paid for. After all, they are paying to
make sure it is 2% no foam sugar free vanilla etc. Sure, this is marked on the
cup but 1) it is often blocked by the cup holder and 2) people are much more
likely to pick up the right thing with their name on it than the barista drink
making codes.

That kind of situation happens all the time. Sure you could give order
numbers, but names are a bit nicer.

Also, if you go in the same time everyday, you will probably see the same
baristas. Then, they can write your name without even asking and it is cozy.

------
thejteam
Slightly offtopic, but when a cashier asks for my phone number I've taken to
replying "sorry, I'm married."

------
kewball
I use a different name every time to keep things interesting. I am quite a
large guy so saying my name is Susan always shocks the barista and makes
others chuckle when my name gets called. I try christmas themed ones like
rudolph and blitzen during christmas season.

My real name is Kewan which is difficult for people to get right when they
first hear it so I often just use Kew or Q which is quite funny when they call
"coffee for Kew"

------
willcate
Real first name. They only ask my name if they are busy, so obviously it's to
keep the orders straight. If they aren't busy, they don't.

------
PeekPoke
Costa Ihzbeta.

~~~
markcrazyhorse
Mwuahhaaaaaa that made me chuckle

------
antr
Keyser Söze

